# UNC Quality of life chat..



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

I atended the quality of life chat with 2 specialist that gave up their time,free of charge to answer questions on "quality of life" there was many questions asked to them about this subject,then there was some that didnt really stick to the topic,there was a large amount of people there,im not sure how many were from this board{which to me,has been positive in many ways}but i found some constantly interupted them,people couldnt wait till the begining presentation was given,then there was people answering questions for them,i have no quarrel with people trying to help.its just when they give up there time,the questions should be answered by them,and it should pertain to the topic.i myself have tried to answer questions for people on this board that i have had expeiriance in dealing with,i just believe we should try to help on boards like this,not when some experts are giving up there time because they are the experts.im not trying to tick people off,i would just hate to lose this once a month chance to talk to someone who understands this,we are very lucky to have this,ive been to 3 G.I.'s that dont understand this ibs thing.just my 2 cents.who knows,maybe im wrong and my meds havent kicked in


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Not at all Darren, you bring up some very good points. This is a new thing and the kinks will have to be worked out as well as the technical difficulties.One thing that may help is a detailed description of the chat agenda and format and, a clear description of the chat protocol. For example, the topic is introduced by the experts "x" time to "x" time. Then open discussion or question and answer period takes place from "x" time to "x" time. The discussion or Q&A could be moderated by another party so that one question or comment is presented at a time and then the experts have time to answer each question or comment. I know I have been to chats on other sites where a moderator takes a question at a time and allows that to post to the screen. Others are held til the featured guest or expert has time to answer and all, then, have time to read the responses.I did enjoy this evening and so appreciate the expert's time and efforts to help us learn to help ourselves. So as it is new, I'm sure they will be fine tuning things a bit as we go along.But no reason to feel badly Darren, you have an excellent point.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Additional comments on this topic are here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=031453#000001 And here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=031347







BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

The last chat was better than the most recent one. Too many technical difficulties. And I was having a panic attack during the chat. I normally would not interrupt Dr. Palsson, but I was desperate for a response at the time.The next time I feel like that... I won't even attend....







Antonio... I think you are right on the money.Evie


----------

